# Raceglaze NEW Wheel Sealant



## The Pan Man (Apr 16, 2010)

Last week some of you were happy to slag me off because I asked for a favour well a true gent stepped up to the mark and helped me out. In return he only asked that I evaluate his new product. First off a great big thank you for getting the RACEGLAZE NEW WHEEL SEALANT there for me.

First impression it went on so easy that there was no effectively no hazing so it was truly wipe on wipe off. After aprox 250 miles I took just Auto Glym Body Shampoo and a small bucket to remove the road grime slipped off nicely. Today I washed the car and this RACEGLAZE NEW WHEEL SEALANT really beaded very well in the rinse stage. I will do a durability test i.e. When they stop beading I will let you know. Here is a picture of they new wheels on the car.








.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Looking good mate :thumb:


----------



## Stomper (Jun 8, 2011)

Hi man , glad to see youre happy , as i said before there are plenty nice people on here to make up for the not so nice ones . 
And to top it off some nice sealant thrown in . Looks good on the wheels anyway .
Any idea when it gets launched .


----------



## puppag (Dec 14, 2011)

Nice, looks great.


----------



## dachshound (May 4, 2011)

Looking forward to the durability-test.. really like the RG products.. interesting to follow this.


----------



## The Pan Man (Apr 16, 2010)

17 days on most of them wet and 3 washes of the car. What can I say all I do for wheels is Open Hose (No ban here yet) a small amount of Auto Glyn Shampoo and a sponge. These wheels cleaned off very easy almost no pressure on the sponge and then just hosed off and dried. With the way the weather has been I might have expected some deteriation I know it's only 17 days but so much water. I will keep reposting as and when if nothing changes it will just be a short one. This seems to have the making of a great product and was so easy to apply a real bonus.


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

Thanks for posting up and a pleasure to help out someone with an urgent need.

Due to durability being a key facet of this product, and as teasers are not our style, this is one of several concurrent tests which still have some time to run before we'll release the product.

Other tests are consistent with this one though, so looking good so far after 2 months. More news when its ready. 

Thanks


----------



## The Pan Man (Apr 16, 2010)

A quick update at 45 Days. Onward. My last post on this was dated 19 4 12 see above. Since that time the weather in the Midlands has been rubbish wet windy and cold so yesterday was forecast to be dry so out with the all the kit. Ready to make the beamer shine. First job as always with me is the wheels I'm a big believer in clean wheels and clean glass on your motor always make it stand out from the crowd. Now as mentioned about the weather being rubbish the car had not been touched for over 3 weeks I only have a small pressure washer that's OK for persoanl use only so the wheels got a good blast and being multi spokes I got my very soft jumbo sponge in behind every spoke and with almost no additional pressure the dirt behind the spokes started to come away very easily indeed a wipe over the face with just weak AG Body Conditioner Shampoo and a final blast and they were looking mint and I mean mint. So as far as I'm concerned this product is standing up great to everything the UK weather can throw at it and then some. Next week will be another good test as I have a 700 mile round trip planned and who knows what the weather will throw up next week, but I'm confident that this product will stand up to the task.


----------



## mattykhz (Apr 14, 2006)

Look forward to trying this. I have white wheels on a Mini Cooper S and Mini brake pads are notorious for brake dust. My wheels always let the car down especially as I currently use Wekstatt Prime, SRP, Planet Polish Wheel Sealant and then top off with the Juicy Fruit smelling Smart Wax Rimwax.

Hope this will be a better product for me. When's it available?


----------



## mattykhz (Apr 14, 2006)

Wonder how this compares with GTechniq and Cquartz?


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

I have only heard good things when it comes to Planet Polish Wheel Sealant!
Is it not working for you ??


----------



## mattykhz (Apr 14, 2006)

Not for me no. As it is a sealant I adopt the same approach as car with a wax over the top. Would have thought WS&S topped with Rim Wax would work wonders. Perhaps I should leave the rim wax or try something else.

Wheels are white powder coated OZ Ultraleggeras on a Mini Cooper S and Standard M Sport 208M alloys on a 1 series.

Not sure if it is down to the OEM pads which are notorious for brake dust.

Seeing these pics of people just hosing or using soapy water to clean wheels like new doesn't work for me and I have to scrub with a Vikan brush and still the corners are baked on.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Don't wax over Planet Polish Wheel Seal & Shine sealant, there's no point :thumb:

Any chance of a piccy of the Race Glaze Sealant?


----------



## The Pan Man (Apr 16, 2010)

Four months on. This sealant is still looking good. Not mentioned before but I was forced uo the kerb by some T*at on the phone and damaged both nearside rims, they have now been refurbed abd re sealed but the one is away again as the finish was not good enough for me. So when it gets back next week I will seal it and get some pics on the new refurb against the 4 month old application. My confidence is so much that there will be no difference.

Now a general warning to all drivers who use the phone when driving. If you are coming towards me and cross the centre line you are going to have an accident, I will not move up the kerb again, doing so has cost me £200.00 all in with refurb transport and getting tyres on and off. Nearly 2 tonnes of beamer will take some shifting. You have been warned.


----------



## The Pan Man (Apr 16, 2010)

Very quick update. Long story short, I had to get a wheel refurbed. So before it went back on the car it was sealed with the Race Glaze. Then on Saturday when I washed the car the new sealant was beading much more that the other 3 wheels. So I put another coat on. Don't misunderstand they were still beading but not as well as the new coating. So 4 months out of 1 coat seems OK to me. Bear in mind that if I had not been forced to reseal one wheel I would have carried on as before.


----------



## tfonseca (Jul 31, 2008)

mattykhz said:


> Wonder how this compares with GTechniq and Cquartz?


I've Cquartz (1 layer) in my wheels and still strong. I applied last summer, so the durability is at least 1 year. But you have to remove the wheels, clean to perfection and apply it. It takes more time, but for at least 1 year the only thing you will need to clean the wheels is soap and water.

I think the same applies do GTechniq.


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

Thanks for the update. Its consistent with others are have received.

You can layer the RG product but 3-4 months on a daily driver is roughly what we expect for such a simple to use and great value product - remember its only £9.99 for 250ml, which we reckon will do 30 sets of wheels.

I have it on one of my cars and the washing time is almost nothing, just use soapy water and a MF cloth now, no need for brushes and wheel cleaners.


----------



## mjn (May 16, 2011)

Still looks fairly good on my rears, will deffo need doing again at the end of summer.


----------

